# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Any recommendations on UV sterilizers?



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm interested in installing a UV sterilizer onto my new 40 gallon planted tank. Now that I've sorted out the fitment requirements to get it inline with my Fluval 304 it's time to pick a model.

I've been out of aquariums for the past ten years so the last UV unit I had was a Rainbow, and that one's bulb had a very short life span. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good (reliable and effective) UV sterilizer?

Big Al's has a 9W CustomSeaLife for $59. Anyone have an opinion on this brnad? What about the Coralife model that's sold by Robert? Also, does anyone know if UV lamps are a commodity item? Or do they make model specific bulbs?

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm interested in installing a UV sterilizer onto my new 40 gallon planted tank. Now that I've sorted out the fitment requirements to get it inline with my Fluval 304 it's time to pick a model.

I've been out of aquariums for the past ten years so the last UV unit I had was a Rainbow, and that one's bulb had a very short life span. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good (reliable and effective) UV sterilizer?

Big Al's has a 9W CustomSeaLife for $59. Anyone have an opinion on this brnad? What about the Coralife model that's sold by Robert? Also, does anyone know if UV lamps are a commodity item? Or do they make model specific bulbs?

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## imported_jeff cannons (Aug 1, 2003)

Hi Bill I set-up a UV on my 110 gallon planted Discus tank yesterday mines a Superfish 11 watt its made in Holland not too sure if its available in the states but if you can find one take a look it cost me £40 so wasnt exspensive 
Good Luck Jeff


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

A tech from Big Al's mentioned to me that there were problems with the CS UV units. No specific models were mentioned just that many units are returned. 

Just Food-For-Thought,

Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Is one of the problems that CS went out of business?

** Roger S. **


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I was reading a thread on FINS and the fact that CS went out of business was one the main reason that one poster didn't recommend them. BUt he didn't have any practical experience with them.

The CoraLife unit looks interesting and I may give it a shot. The techie in me wants to buy all the gadgets now, but I may hold back and see what turns up.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 18, 2003)

I have the coralife "turbo twist" unit and have been very happy with it. The bulb is rated for 1 yr of continuous usage. Dont know if Id go up north with your purchase unless you are prepared to wait a while....


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by bharada:
> I'm interested in installing a UV sterilizer onto my new 40 gallon planted tank. Now that I've sorted out the fitment requirements to get it inline with my Fluval 304 it's time to pick a model.
> ...


As in most things, you get what you pay for in UV sterilizers too. I can recommend the Aqua Ultraviolet UV sterilizer, but it costs more than $59. I had used a 15 W unit 24/7 for about three years. Then the bulb burned out. One of the very nice features about this unit is its size and flow capacity. I had no detectable loss of flowrate when putting it in the outlet of my Magnum 350. The pipe-thread fittings accepted a 5/8 hose barb easiliy. The only caveat is that the unit must be mounted horizontally, and it is fairly long. I used plastic pipe hangers to mount it to the rear of my aquarium stand, at the elevation of the filter outlet ports.

I turned it on, and the incredible GWA infestation (hadn't seen the rear of my aquarium in weeks) was essentially cleared up in days. In two weeks I had water so clear, that it looked like my aquarium was empty when the lights were off.

The tube has a rated life of 14 months (most competitors use a 12 month tube), but worked for 3 years before failing. The unit is currently disconnected because I don't need it any more, but I would buy a new tube and reactivate it immediately if I had another problem. It's a good unit.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 18, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by gsmollin:
> The tube has a rated life of 14 months (most competitors use a 12 month tube), but worked for 3 years before failing.


After a bulbs suggested life is over it may still run, as in your case, however its ability to properly irradiate algal spores/pathogens is greatly diminished. Its probably a good idea to follow the manufacturers suggestions and replace the bulb after a predetermined time period.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

True, but I actually didn't care about that. I kept the UV running because I was afraid of a rebound in the GWA if I suddenly turned it off. I reasoned that if I let the bulb run down slowly over a period of months before it burned out, then the aquarium would adjust to the UV-less state slowly, and without an upset that could return the GWA. Whether or not that would have happened is not important now, since the tube ran down and burned out, and the GWA did not return: Mission accomplished.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Well I just placed an order for an Aqua Ultraviolet Advantage 2000+ 15W. I knew the techie in me wouldn't be able to wait.

Well, it's off to Home Depot to buy some tubing and fittings.

Thanks for the help.

Bill


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I checked the A-U website to see what an Advantage 2000+ is. I was surprised that they are now recommending horizontal or vertical mounting of the unit. When I bought mine, it was horizontal only. I wonder if that is a real change to the unit, or just a more liberal attitude.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by gsmollin:
> I checked the A-U website to see what an Advantage 2000+ is. I was surprised that they are now recommending horizontal or vertical mounting of the unit. When I bought mine, it was horizontal only. I wonder if that is a real change to the unit, or just a more liberal attitude.


Well, I got it today and it comes with a hanger for back-of-tank mounting. I don't have enough clearance behind my tank so I'll be hanging it below, in the cabinet.

The Adavantage models are made of a molded plastic rather than PVC-type pipe and fittings. Whether this is a good or bad thing I don't know. I won't be installing it until tomorrow, when I'll have time to do a water change and filter cleaning. I'll let you all know how it performs once it's in place.

Bill


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Custom sealife went out of business, Coralife did not.

The Turbo twist from Coralife has a unique design that makes it more effective, The bulb is a power compact which is real easy to remove and replace.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------

